# Possible 1.8 sport 240 newbie.



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, I thought I would join the forum as hopefully it will be the best way to find out about the car I might be about to get. It's the 1.8 Quattro sport 240bhp model and I'm after any advice that will be helpful in making my decision. The car is up for £9,400 with 72,000 miles on a 06 plate. Apparently it says it's one of only 800 sold in the UK, is this true? As I'm new to the Audi scene.
Please help :? 
Webbz.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

One of the QS guys will give you better advice than me so I'll keep quiet as I know nothing about the QS

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  the sport was the runout model for the mk1 TT there were only about 800 made that is correct they came with Recaro pole positions as standard but the normal seats were available as a NCO other options were cruise Bose single and 6 CD players 
Take care as the road tax is almost double if it was registered after 23rd March 06 
Pic of the pole positions


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Webbz, Welcome to the TTF.

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far, especially the info about the water pump and cam belt though it states a full service history with cam belt change. The car has the Recaros fitted and does have the xenon headlights with washers so thanks for that info too.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

How much!?!

The QS is an excellent example of the TT but you could buy an excellent low mileage 225 or V6 quite literally for half that money. Frankly, you could buy a good QS for half that money. It would have to be something really special to justify that price tag.

But anyway, yes it is a limited edition of just 800 only available this side of the Atlantic. It is a stripped-down lightweight version of the car making no compromises in the pursuit of performance. It makes them great fun to drive but a little less practical to live with. It's all about swings and roundabouts.

There are a few copies out there - 225s that have had their roofs painted, rear seats taken out and Recaros dropped in but there's more to a genuine QS than that. To be sure you have an original check that the battery isn't in its compartment under the bonnet. You should find it in the boot instead.

They are a very enticing car so I'd urge you to resist the temptation of buying the first one you see. Take a look at as many as you can before you decide and drive all the different variants to see which you prefer. I wouldn't worry too much about that car not being there later if you decide to go back for it. At that money it really isn't going to sell quickly.

You might find this useful:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=552649

Good luck!


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Viewed the car today and it's in stunning condition inside and out, almost showroom fresh. Full service history with water pump, cam belt and Haldex oil change carried out recently. They won't budge on the 9 and a half asking price and I can see why as someone will buy it, question is, should it be me? Should I take it for a test drive tomorrow or will the drive just make me say yes to anything? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

£9500 is way over the top with 72k on the clock


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There is a nice qS in the for sale section
viewtopic.php?f=41&t=568889


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Even that one is towards the top of the reasonable price range, though it does look like an excellent example with some worthwhile upgrades so may well be worth it.

Of course everything is worth what you are prepared to pay for it and if you want it badly enough you'll buy it at whatever price is being asked. But seriously, going back to the car you've looked at, what he is asking is at the very least £1000 more than it is worth and probably twice that. There may be just 800 out there but they are not that hard to find. With a little patience you will find one just as good for substantially less money.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hate to butt in but **** NEWS FLASH**** QS values are on the up and have been for over a year now and the proof of the pudding is they are selling for that money and being actively sourced too.

Anyone selling QS's in the sixes and low sevens unless high mileage should revisit the asking price IMO.

I also believe that good low mileage 225 and V6 ( All variants ) are also about to start becoming sought after.

Keep the good ones standard and unmolested and trust me they will hold solid value.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> Hate to butt in but **** NEWS FLASH**** QS values are on the up and have been for over a year now and the proof of the pudding is they are selling for that money and being actively sourced too.
> 
> Anyone selling QS's in the sixes and low sevens unless high mileage should revisit the asking price IMO.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear Neil  not so good on the keep it standard front [smiley=bigcry.gif] but I do still have all the standard bits to refit to the qS


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Same for me Andy about standard :lol: but alas for collectors and the like they like them totally standard. In fact I have a list as long as my arm for low mileage original QS's , 225 coupes and especially manual V6 models.


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

neilc said:


> Hate to butt in but **** NEWS FLASH**** QS values are on the up and have been for over a year now and the proof of the pudding is they are selling for that money and being actively sourced too.
> 
> Anyone selling QS's in the sixes and low sevens unless high mileage should revisit the asking price IMO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate. After saying it was overpriced to the salesman that's roughly the answer he gave me. It really is in exceptional condition and it looks like it's what I'll have to pay.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Webbz said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to butt in but **** NEWS FLASH**** QS values are on the up and have been for over a year now and the proof of the pudding is they are selling for that money and being actively sourced too.
> ...


Did you get my PM ?


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Webbz said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


No PM mate and I couldn't view the link you posted about the one up for sale. Said I was not authorised to view it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have also PMed the seller a link to this thread


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Thankyou Yellow much obliged for the heads up about Webbz and my QS for sale in the Marketplace section. I used to be a regularish poster on here for many years (I've had MK1 TTs for over 8 years now) but it so long since I PMed anyone I've forgotten how to!

However in view of Webbz also not getting your PM I've posted a link below to my car as it also appears on Pistonheads, I hope that's allowed.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... iment=true

My car also has the Defcon 2 bush sleeve kit fitted by APS, 8mm spacers fitted at front (to clear Brembo brakes) and 10mm spacers fitted at rear (to even up with front) - (these are not mentioned in the Pistonheads Advert)

07751 714626 mobile.

01772 611935 Home.

Call after 7.15pm on the home number on weekdays, anytime on the home number at weekends and anytime weekdays and weekends on the mobile.


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Absolutely lovely car that mate, unfortunately I would have to sell my clk private to raise the cash and by the time I do that I'd imagine your car will have been sold.


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

No problem Webbz, I've no idea how long it will take to sell. Good luck with your car search.


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Been out for a drive and was really impressed (apart from the heater switch cover coming off  ) and I've owned a couple of imprezas and an Focus RS amongst a number of performance cars in the past. Making a final decision tonight and letting him know in the morning.
Any final thoughts from anyone on the ownership of these little rockets would still be welcome, though I think it's going to be a yes.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Check behind the front wheels on the lower section f the inner wings for rust. If it is just the plastic cover on the aircon fan or temp switch they are about £12 from the dealers 
Also if you are thinking of a remap when you get it be warned theqS has a different clutch to the Standard turbo and can start to slip soon after a remap I had mine changed for a standard turbo clutch it started slipping at 14000 had it mapped at about 8000 miles


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Check behind the front wheels on the lower section f the inner wings for rust. If it is just the plastic cover on the aircon fan or temp switch they are about £12 from the dealers
> Also if you are thinking of a remap when you get it be warned theqS has a different clutch to the Standard turbo and can start to slip soon after a remap I had mine changed for a standard turbo clutch it started slipping at 14000 had it mapped at about 8000 miles


Totally rust free mate. Thanks for the heads up about the re map, a mate of mine in Blackhall does it and he's already been on to me about getting it done if I get it.


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Deposit put down on the car today, pick it up Wednesday. Managed to get 6 months RAC Gold Warranty and 6 months tax included in the deal. Just have to join the owners club now then.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one keep an eye out in the events section for the north east TTOC meet at the OK Diner on the A19 normally the second Wednesday of the month


----------



## sp2c (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome & enjoy the Forum


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice one keep an eye out in the events section for the north east TTOC meet at the OK Diner on the A19 normally the second Wednesday of the month


Thanks. Normally work Wednesdays but will be down when I have holidays in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Webbz said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one keep an eye out in the events section for the north east TTOC meet at the OK Diner on the A19 normally the second Wednesday of the month
> ...


Starts at 7:30 PM


----------

